# Plane Porn -- CC150 Polaris



## WingsofFury (10 Apr 2019)

I've been away for a bit but recently started taking some more aviation photos...here's one of 437 Squadron's Polaris aircraft all styled up in a retro scheme that used to be on the CC-137 Husky's which were flown by the same squadron in the 80's and 90's.  

Cheers!


----------

